# AuSable river spring steelhead drift in kayak?



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has had any luck drifting the river in the spring in a sit on top fishing kayak? Was thinking about trying it this spring for steelhead. Figured it would be a good way to get to hard to reach spots. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mfs686 (Mar 15, 2007)

Pointerguy said:


> Was wondering if anyone has had any luck drifting the river in the spring in a sit on top fishing kayak? Was thinking about trying it this spring for steelhead. Figured it would be a good way to get to hard to reach spots. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


I've done it. Swinging flies out of a kayak is interesting. lol

Worked better for me to get out where I could and fish an area, get back in and paddle down to the next spot. I would run from Foote down to the Whirlpool, call my Mom to come pick me up and then head home.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

I float it with my Colorado xt .what kind of fishing you do?i have a anchor system but find in hard to a anchor and float fish while sitting .chuckin isn’t so bad but not a fan of fighting a fish sitting .prefer finding spots to wade as stated above


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd take that setup to the betsie, PM, etc., where you could actually pull over and effectively fish likely holding water from shore.

There's a handful of exceptional bank anglers on the Ausable. But they know _exactly _where the fish sit, they realize that their drifts from shore are slightly less ideal than if they were 15 feet further out in the river in a boat, and they know how to hit them just right, with what weights, on certain flows. A few can even bomb a float rig across the river to hit a tiny run/pocket, and retrieve their drift before it snags.

You won't be able to do this in your first trip with a kayak. Or your 20th. Most places in high spring water will be difficult to beach your kayak and wade, at best. You can be assured of snagging and breaking off 30 rigs, dropping your anchor into a log pile that renders it stuck and having to cut off, or swamping your kayak and going for a swim.

Don't let this discourage you from fishing the mighty Ausable, but instead choose a reasonable watercraft, or enjoy a walk through the woods, but leave the kayak for places where it actually stands a chance of helping you catch fish.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the great information. As for my kayak I have the bonafide SS127 sit on fishing kayak. It is extremely stable. Maybe we will try to PM or betsie this spring.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Betsie would be good as it's a little slower moving than the PM. Think you would fish it just fine in that kayak. Good luck


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I fish the Ausable a lot, and you would be better served to use that yak to move from spot to spot, then get off, and fish from banks, or wading. DXT Deerslayers makes a lot of good points.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I have caught a few steelhead from my kayak on the Huron river backtrolling hot n tots. I have a 15’ ocean kayak sit on top. I drag a chain anchor off the back end and and put 2 rods in rod holders in front of me with a different color plug on each. Then slowly work down the river through deeper holes/runs letting the current drag your lures to the bottom. You can watch your rod tips vibrating with the plugs action. Sometimes I setup above a hole and let the anchor line out a bit so my kayak slowly drifts side to side against the current running plugs across and down through the hole. I’ve seen plenty of guys in drift and Jon boats running plugs this way and figured I try it out on my kayak and it works. I usually use baitcaster setups when doing this. It’s a game of patience but when you get a fish on you will know it. Good luck!


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

I had to rescue a guy a few winters ago in a kayak he had dropped his anchor and got hung up on a log in the middle of the river, he was trying to paddle upstream and pull the anchor at the same time. He was happy to see me until I almost drowned him getting him out.


----------

